# Crossover Office in Linux compatibility mode



## sysman (May 27, 2010)

In order to use MS office suite programs I thought to run Crossover Office for linux in compatibility mode, in place of wine, that is too tricky to use with Office applications. Does anybody has experience about how to make crossover operative on freebsd8? :\

Thanks
SYS


----------



## graudeejs (May 27, 2010)

Install OpenOffice?
Works fine for me....


----------



## kpedersen (May 27, 2010)

sysman,

To get word and excel 2007 working in wine is trivial.

You don't need to use winetricks or any hacks, it just installs and works perfectly*.

Give it a go.

If you do not 100% need Office, then I definately suggest going with openoffice instead.

*minus the typical problems that even crossover wouldn't solve.


----------



## vermaden (May 27, 2010)

@sysman

As others stated, try just using WINE, there is no official CrossOver for BSD, so if You really want to use commercial WINE product, the You will end up a lot better with *Bordeaux*: http://bordeauxgroup.com/store/bordeaux-for-bsd

You may also VOTE for BSD version here:
http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=573


----------



## sysman (May 27, 2010)

@all

I dont want openoffice though, I have to use MSOffice heavly, in particular I *NEED* work on MS outlook shipped into MSOffice suite, aka 2000/2003/2007 because in my company there's no possibility to use alternative ones, such as evolution and so on .
I'll try to get started with wine kickstart for outlook deploying.


----------



## klanger (May 27, 2010)

+1 

WINE + MS Office works OK.

Just make an icon link to  exe file on your desktop or menu to speed up a little openning Office apps.
As I remembe, you need to use /\ in folder names (eg. ...wine /windows/Program/\Files/Office/...).


----------



## zeiz (May 27, 2010)

Does Access runs fine on Wine?


----------



## klanger (May 27, 2010)

Sorry, no idea (I don't use it)

Just try it. Install WINE & MS Office, if it works great, if not simply remove .wine folder from your home dir and uninstall WINE


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

@klanger
what msoffice version did you run ? I thought to install 2007, or at least 2003, 2010 would be super!


----------



## sysman (May 28, 2010)

I have to open new thread because my WINE does not work !


----------



## klanger (May 28, 2010)

MS Office 2000


----------

